# Gun shows in N.W. Ohio ?



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Does anyone know of any gun shows coming up in N.W. Ohio ?


----------



## WAKE ZONE (Feb 26, 2005)

Try A Search For "gun Shows In Ohio". Thats How I Find Them.


----------

